# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## JOEY_DEX

سلام دوستان امیدوارم رتبتون عالی بوده باشه :Yahoo (4): 
یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دارن جواب بدن
من می خوام تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو بزنم اما محل خدمت های متفاوتی برا استانمون هس و کد هر کدومشون هم فرق می کنه 
من شنیدم که تو انتخاب رشته فقط میشه یدونه رشته نیمه متمرکز انتخاب کرد حالا من نمی تونم چند تا از اینا رو به ترتیبی که محل خدمت به شهر خودمون نزدیکتر باشه انتخاب کنم و فقط یکی باید انتخاب کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم رتبتون عالی بوده باشه
> یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دارن جواب بدن
> من می خوام تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو بزنم اما محل خدمت های متفاوتی برا استانمون هس و کد هر کدومشون هم فرق می کنه 
> من شنیدم که تو انتخاب رشته فقط میشه یدونه رشته نیمه متمرکز انتخاب کرد حالا من نمی تونم چند تا از اینا رو به ترتیبی که محل خدمت به شهر خودمون نزدیکتر باشه انتخاب کنم و فقط یکی باید انتخاب کنم؟؟؟


کد فرهنگیان باید فقط از استان خودت باشه. 
تو استانم اولیت با اینه که شهر خودت باشه.
اگر استان شما ۲۰ تا کد فرهنگیان پذیرش مرد داره ، هر ۲۰ تا رو میتونی بزنی. هیچ مشکلی نیست.
ولی اول کدهاییی رو بزن که از شهر خودت بر میداره ، بعد کد شهرای دیگه استانت .
محل خدمتتم در نظر بگیر.

----------


## farhadrad

> کد فرهنگیان باید فقط از استان خودت باشه. 
> تو استانم اولیت با اینه که شهر خودت باشه.
> اگر استان شما ۲۰ تا کد فرهنگیان پذیرش مرد داره ، هر ۲۰ تا رو میتونی بزنی. هیچ مشکلی نیست.
> ولی اول کدهاییی رو بزن که از شهر خودت بر میداره ، بعد کد شهرای دیگه استانت .
> محل خدمتتم در نظر بگیر.


الان دانشگاه فرهنگیان نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان مشهد یعنی چی؟ یعنی پولیه ؟ بعد محل خدمت یعنی چی؟

با تشکر

----------


## mohammadreza13

نمره خام من شد 6464 غیز مجاز شدم
نمیشه کاری کرد

----------


## mohammadreza13

نمره خام من شد 6464 غیز مجاز شدم
نمیشه کاری کرد

----------


## Janvaljan

> الان دانشگاه فرهنگیان نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان مشهد یعنی چی؟ یعنی پولیه ؟ بعد محل خدمت یعنی چی؟
> 
> با تشکر


پردیس فرهنگیان ، منظور همون دانشگاه فرهنگیانه ، با پردیسای پولی دیگه فرق داره. 
محل خدمت یعنی ،  دفتر چه رو ببین ، جلوی همه کد رشته ها نوشته مثلا محل خدمت تبادکان ، یعنی اگر قبول شدی ، بعد پایان تحصیلاتت باید حداقل ۸ سال بری تبادکان درس بدی.

----------


## aliroshani

> کد فرهنگیان باید فقط از استان خودت باشه. 
> تو استانم اولیت با اینه که شهر خودت باشه.
> اگر استان شما ۲۰ تا کد فرهنگیان پذیرش مرد داره ، هر ۲۰ تا رو میتونی بزنی. هیچ مشکلی نیست.
> ولی اول کدهاییی رو بزن که از شهر خودت بر میداره ، بعد کد شهرای دیگه استانت .
> محل خدمتتم در نظر بگیر.


ببخشید یه سوال این که میگید فقط از استان خودت باید بزنی مال امساله فقط؟ یعنی اگه مال شهرستان ها رو بزنیم چی میشه ؟ من دانشجو های دانشگاه فرهنگیان از بوشهر و ... تو شهر خودمون اصفهان دیدم چجوریه قضیه؟

----------


## amir22

فرهنگیان محدودیت سنی داره؟

----------


## EGH-for-97

> ببخشید یه سوال این که میگید فقط از استان خودت باید بزنی مال امساله فقط؟ یعنی اگه مال شهرستان ها رو بزنیم چی میشه ؟ من دانشجو های دانشگاه فرهنگیان از بوشهر و ... تو شهر خودمون اصفهان دیدم چجوریه قضیه؟


هرسال یه جا جمع میشن .. مثلا امسال اراکه .. ولی برا خدمت باید برگرده استان خودش

----------


## Destiny hope

> فرهنگیان محدودیت سنی داره؟


بله داره.
فکر میکنم تا ۲۲ سال رو قبول میکنه.البته شاید امسال عوض شده باشه.

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> فرهنگیان محدودیت سنی داره؟


بله
امسالم تو دفترچه همون22رو زده

----------


## amir22

> بله
> امسالم تو دفترچه همون22رو زده


والا من 22 رو رد کردم ولی تو کارنامه برام زده مجاز :Yahoo (77):

----------


## 76farshad

> والا من 22 رو رد کردم ولی تو کارنامه برام زده مجاز


از نظر تراز مجازی

----------

